# What Is Your Most Hated Song?



## keithunited (Jun 8, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Fx8iu5oEkk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 8, 2015)

Did you make this? because you are wrong with soulja boy (as well as the other songs but i don't really care about those). That ....'s dope mane.

SOULJA BOY TELL'EM


----------



## vilk (Jun 8, 2015)

Sweet Home Alabama

...thought I only very recently found out that the song is a satire? I guess that _should_ make it a little more tolerable... but tbh I feel like the damage is already done.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 8, 2015)

Come Sail Away by Styx.

Anything by Styx.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 8, 2015)

I won't say "hated" but as for annoying I'd have to go with a song that still plagues the radio in chronic fashion, and it's even about being a pro musician ; TAKIN' CARE OF BUSINESS 

(and work'n overtime )


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 8, 2015)

That Willow Smith song gets the top spot for me.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 8, 2015)

Anything by Melvins and Sonic Youth, I prefer Bibier to those 2 bands


----------



## downburst82 (Jun 8, 2015)

I was just pondering this today, probably "where's your head at now"


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jun 8, 2015)

Most hated? Not sure. These all belong in a .... pile:

All About That Bass
Hey Ya
Cry Me A River
Poker Face
Nightmare (A7X)


----------



## asher (Jun 8, 2015)

I know there are more that pop up and I accidentally hear when exposed to radio, but these have long been hated:

Time of Your Life, When September Ends, Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Green Day
That's What You Get - Paramore


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 8, 2015)

i don't know about a specific song, but everything involving ska-core and folk-punk is usually horrible


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 8, 2015)

asher said:


> That's What You Get - Paramore



This is another big one.


----------



## SD83 (Jun 8, 2015)

Pennywise - Bro Hymn
Tenacious D - Tribute (basically, any Tenacious D song  )
And don't get me started on some horrible German stuff like Schlager & Sportfreunde Stiller, that hardly counts as music


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 8, 2015)

I've got it!

Bob Marley - Buffalo Soldier.

Made even worse by the whole "yeah you've got to listen to it stoned maaaann, then you'll get it" that i get from most people when i say i absolutely despise Marley and reggae in general. God the whole weed culture is so annoying. And that's coming from a Dutch guy.


----------



## coffeeflush (Jun 8, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTmF2v59CtI


----------



## piggins411 (Jun 8, 2015)

Brokencyde - Freaxxx is one of the first that comes to mind


----------



## pwsusi (Jun 8, 2015)

All Star by Smash Mouth


----------



## Glosni (Jun 9, 2015)

Neutral Milk Hotel - In The Aeroplane Over The Sea

Soggy good for nothing oh-we-are-so-indie Indie music.

I hate hate hate that trumpet solo at 1:10. Listen to it. JUST LISTEN TO IT.  That first note sounds like ass

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD6_QXwKesU


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 9, 2015)

It'd probably have to be Bed of Roses by Bon Jovi.

I cannot f*cking STAND Bon Jovi, I'd rather have my ears filled with quick-drying cement.


----------



## Duosphere (Jun 9, 2015)

I hate everything about The Doors and Blues.
But the first time I heard this song I felt like "somebody please shoot that dude in the head!".His voice to me sounds like a retarded creature having the worst stomach pain ever.Till today it's the song that automatically comes to my mind when I think about bizarre.


----------



## asher (Jun 9, 2015)

Stoned in Paradise. I don't even know who does it, but it pops on the office Pandora and it makes me want to break things.


----------



## vividox (Jun 9, 2015)

pwsusi said:


> All Star by Smash Mouth


I have a gift for you:

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/neilcic/mouth-sounds[/sc]


----------



## vividox (Jun 9, 2015)

I mostly just hate overplayed radio crap. Whip My Hair Back and Forth, All About That Bass, stuff like that.

The one that has been particularly bad lately is Let It Go from Frozen. Our office pipes Sirius XM "The Blend" through the overhead speakers, and I hear that damn song about four times a day.


----------



## Arkeion (Jun 9, 2015)

Florida Georgia Line makes me wanna rip out my innards. The twang in that guy's voice gives me motion sickness, and I've lived in the south all my life.


----------



## asher (Jun 9, 2015)

RED SOLO CUP
I FILL YOU UP
PROCEED TO PARTY

(I know that's not F-GL, but it reminded me.)


----------



## Arkeion (Jun 9, 2015)

asher said:


> RED SOLO CUP
> I FILL YOU UP
> PROCEED TO PARTY
> 
> (I know that's not F-GL, but it reminded me.)



New country as a genre is so awful. At least the legends were listenable. These ....heads today don't even write their own music.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 9, 2015)

Without a doubt Ween Push th' Little Daises. I've hated that song (whether or not it's intended as a joke) with such a passion ever since the first time I heard it when my alarm clock woke me up to that abomination. 

*EDIT - just saw the first page, my most hated was already mentioned!!  - This is for you Duosphere  I am however a huuuuge fan of The Doors.


Rev.


----------



## asher (Jun 9, 2015)

Let the Bodies Hit the Floor - whoever
Wake Me Up Inside - Evanescence


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jun 9, 2015)

Anything metallica /a7x I just can't do.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 9, 2015)

Anything by Pitbull... he is the least talented whatever you call someone who has songs but is NOT a musician.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 9, 2015)

Any song where the singer admits to being an awful person in so many words and proceeds to tell the listener that if they're terrible in the same way, good for you. Basically most Beyonce songs...


----------



## Arkeion (Jun 9, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> Any song where the singer admits to being an awful person in so many words and proceeds to tell the listener that if they're terrible in the same way, good for you. Basically most Beyonce songs...



i been drankin watermelon
- Beyonce

Also, my absolute most hated song at the moment:
The Last Goodbye by Billy Boyd. Brings out the sads.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jun 9, 2015)

Pretty much any of that "pop-country" sh!t you hear on mainstream radio. Good Satan that stuff is such slop.


----------



## Shewter (Jun 9, 2015)

Every song Weezer has ever made. The most recent one that comes on the radio even more.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 9, 2015)

Pretty much anything made by Poison and the vast majority of glam metal bands. Truthfully though, I will break out singing stuff like "Dead or Alive" by Bon Jovi just to annoy people or be belligerent in general.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jun 9, 2015)

I cringe anytime I hear anything by Guns n' Roses or Van Halen. But my all time most hated song has to be "Knockin' on Heaven's Door"


----------



## Duosphere (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Jun 9, 2015)

I genuinely cannot believe nobody has mentioned this yet.


----------



## Duosphere (Jun 9, 2015)

Somebody did already.


----------



## Church2224 (Jun 9, 2015)

Anything By Led Zeppelin and Aerosmith.... 

Sue Me!

Oh and Enter Sand Man by Metallica, and I love Metallica!


----------



## asher (Jun 9, 2015)

Yeahh, Enter Sandman's worn very thin 

I might actually have to put a number of AC/DC classics on this list. I really, really, really can't stand them


----------



## Church2224 (Jun 9, 2015)

asher said:


> Yeahh, Enter Sandman's worn very thin
> 
> I might actually have to put a number of AC/DC classics on this list. I really, really, really can't stand them



AC/DC I like actually, I do not know why but they are pretty sweet to my ears. I always blast "Thuderstruck" in my F150. 

But after going to Virginia Tech and they constantly play the Satan - Awful "Enter Sandman" constantly I want to jump off a cliff every time I hear it...


----------



## Shewter (Jun 9, 2015)

jarvncaredoc said:


> I genuinely cannot believe nobody has mentioned this yet.




It gets a pass, only because this guy seems to be able to make anything good.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Jun 9, 2015)

vilk said:


> Sweet Home Alabama
> 
> ...thought I only very recently found out that the song is a satire? I guess that _should_ make it a little more tolerable... but tbh I feel like the damage is already done.



Yeah, it was meant to be tongue in cheek, but that went right over the heads of the redneck masses. Ronnie Van Zant was wanting to move away from the confederate flag imagery and all that before most of them died in the plane crash. He was also a Neil Young fan, contrary to the song, and would wear his shirts at their concerts sometimes to .... with people.  

Pretty much all current radio country is dog...., but this one has really twisted my tit lately:

I had to hear it two or three times a day at work for a few months because of a co-worker. Luckily she got a different job.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 9, 2015)

I think I have the winner here

You're beautiful- James Blunt

By far the worst song ever created. I hate that song with a passion, and I have yet to hear a song that I find more annoying than that.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 10, 2015)

BucketheadRules said:


> It'd probably have to be Bed of Roses by Bon Jovi.
> 
> I cannot f*cking STAND Bon Jovi, I'd rather have my ears filled with quick-drying cement.



Bon Jovi rocks, on occasion.




But seriously...Wanted Dead or Alive is the only Bon Jovi song that isn't ....ing horrible.


----------



## neurosis (Jun 10, 2015)

I had totally forgotten and lived a happy life. But there is always a point, like running into this thread where I am reminded of the existence of Call Me Maybe. 

I have a true aversion to this song. It makes my mouth dry and my face tingle to where I look like I ate something sour. It is repetitive, none of its parts last more than maybe ten seconds and the register hits pitches I am sure make kittens all over the world die in pain. 

I can listen to anything, not joking... but that song gets me all the time, hence no post. It's enough hearing it in my mind as I write


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 10, 2015)

asher said:


> That's What You Get - Paramore





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This is another big one.



Pls never respond/like any of my posts ever again I don't want to be associated with walking piles of garbage such as yourselves, leaving a trail of your INCORRECT OPINIONS.

I'm serious, why else would I be writing this at 2 in the morning if I wasn't truly upset.

My least favorite song is that Imagine Dragons song where that guy talks about his demonz DON'T GET TOO CLOSE BBY I HAV A DARK SIDE   



asher said:


> I might actually have to put a number of AC/DC classics on this list. I really, really, really can't stand them


Ok you earned 50% of my respect back because AC/DC is my least favorite band of all time. I like TNT, but only because it was in THPS4 and I didn't have musical taste when I was 9.


----------



## Force (Jun 10, 2015)

Where the fvck do i start???????

I guess George Ezra - Budapest, this is really making me want to do something incredibly violent everytime I hear it, aaarrrrggghh, make the pain stop...................


----------



## Duosphere (Jun 10, 2015)

BTW this one just came to my mind:



"I've been through the desert on a horse with no name"

And you and your stupid horse should've died there and never recorded that annoying noise


----------



## vividox (Jun 10, 2015)

vividox said:


> The one that has been particularly bad lately is Let It Go from Frozen. Our office pipes Sirius XM "The Blend" through the overhead speakers, and I hear that damn song about four times a day.





jarvncaredoc said:


> I genuinely cannot believe nobody has mentioned this yet.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jun 10, 2015)

What's that guy "James" with the high voice and crap songs? Yeah, anything by him


----------



## vividox (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh man, I completely forgot about this one, but it truly deserves musical hell:

Born in the USA by Bruce Springsteen.

Worst.

Song.

Ever.


----------



## Hbett (Jun 10, 2015)

vividox said:


> I have a gift for you:
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/neilcic/mouth-sounds[/sc]


 This is my new favorite song of all time.


----------



## fogcutter (Jun 10, 2015)

You guys have clearly forgotten the recent past ... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDzt6yI3Dw8

This, to me, is the true benchmark of horrible music. These guys never even attempted to stop themselves during the production of this monstrosity. They even went so far as to over-produce it, which means that they all listened to it repeatedly and no one ever threw a flag ... no one ever blew a whistle. Unreal.


----------



## Duosphere (Jun 10, 2015)

fogcutter said:


> You guys have clearly forgotten the recent past ...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDzt6yI3Dw8
> 
> This, to me, is the true benchmark of horrible music. These guys never even attempted to stop themselves during the production of this monstrosity. They even went so far as to over-produce it, which means that they all listened to it repeatedly and no one ever threw a flag ... no one ever blew a whistle. Unreal.



I don't listen to that type of music cause it sounds horrible to my ears(including Periphery), but I love watching some rectos screaming


----------



## asher (Jun 10, 2015)

poopyalligator said:


> I think I have the winner here
> 
> You're beautiful- James Blunt
> 
> By far the worst song ever created. I hate that song with a passion, and I have yet to hear a song that I find more annoying than that.



Oh god yes so much this.

Also that awful 1973 song also by him (I think)




Duosphere said:


> BTW this one just came to my mind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I actually kinda like this song. Mostly just for the chorus...



Don Vito said:


> Pls never respond/like any of my posts ever again I don't want to be associated with walking piles of garbage such as yourselves, leaving a trail of your INCORRECT OPINIONS.
> 
> I'm serious, why else would I be writing this at 2 in the morning if I wasn't truly upset.
> 
> ...



I'll agree with you on that ID song.

As far as That's What You Get: I don't have beef with other Paramore. But the lyrics are so toxically wrongheaded that I just can't abide them. Especially when combined with a total earworm of a chorus melody 

ed:



vividox said:


> Oh man, I completely forgot about this one, but it truly deserves musical hell:
> 
> Born in the USA by Bruce Springsteen.
> 
> ...



Nope. It's a great song.

Overplayed, sure. Like Sweet Home Alabama, misused because people are stupid and don't know it's a protest song? Absolutely.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 10, 2015)

Curious as to *why* you hate the particular song/artist? My turn...

Pitbull:

-His monotonous/similar flow on every song. 
-He wears leather gloves on stage even when it's 90 degrees out
-He is a horrific dancer
-His lyrics: "Think about it/Cause if you slip/Im gonna fall on top of you girl, hahaha" or "Give credit where credit is due/Know that I dont give a number two".
-Product placement in his lyrics: "This here is for the women/In the club who are great beautiful pretty/You already know the rest/Ill give you Direct TV/ha, ha, ha, ha, look how rich you are"
-Dale!


----------



## Duosphere (Jun 10, 2015)

asher said:


> I actually kinda like this song. Mostly just for the chorus...



So saddle up your horse and go to that desert too  

Man, that la la la part makes my brain clinge!


----------



## Duosphere (Jun 10, 2015)

USMarine75 said:


> Curious as to *why* you hate the particular song/artist? My turn...
> 
> Pitbull:
> 
> ...



That stuff is personal, I don't care how artists look, about their hair, clothes, attittude etc, I only care about music, if I like it I like it no matter how he/she looks or behave.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 10, 2015)

fogcutter said:


> You guys have clearly forgotten the recent past ...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDzt6yI3Dw8
> 
> This, to me, is the true benchmark of horrible music. These guys never even attempted to stop themselves during the production of this monstrosity. They even went so far as to over-produce it, which means that they all listened to it repeatedly and no one ever threw a flag ... no one ever blew a whistle. Unreal.



I have genuinely come to enjoy this over the last year or so. Just fun music


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 10, 2015)

Duosphere said:


> That stuff is personal, I don't care how artists look, about their hair, clothes, attittude etc, I only care about music, if I like it I like it no matter how he/she looks or behave.



Pretty sure garbage lyrical content existed within that list as well. Pitbull sucks.


----------



## asher (Jun 10, 2015)

Duosphere said:


> So saddle up your horse and go to that desert too
> 
> Man, that la la la part makes my brain clinge!


----------



## Duosphere (Jun 10, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> Pretty sure garbage lyrical content existed within that list as well. Pitbull sucks.



I don't have a clue who/what Pitbull is, I always thought it was a dog


----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2015)

How in the hell do none of you guys hate Wonderwall?

That song fvcking blows, HARD.


----------



## Duosphere (Jun 10, 2015)

MFB said:


> How in the hell do none of you guys hate Wonderwall?
> 
> That song fvcking blows, HARD.



That song?
I thought Oasis fvcking blows


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 10, 2015)

Duosphere said:


> I don't have a clue who/what Pitbull is, I always thought it was a dog



You're lucky.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 10, 2015)

MFB said:


> How in the hell do none of you guys hate Wonderwall?
> 
> That song fvcking blows, HARD.



Where were you while we were getting high?

Oops... That's Champagne Supernova.


----------



## cjms1997 (Jun 10, 2015)

F*cking Gangnam Style. All of my friends listened to it for literal months, and it drove me insane. Anything related to country rap, or songs about trucks and dip piss me the f*ck off too.


----------



## Kobalt (Jun 10, 2015)

I couldn't say...most hated? Probably everything by local singer Ima.

But the first song that came to my mind was Enter Sandman. It's....furiously overplayed over much, MUCH, better Metallica songs, and I hate it...I ....ING HATE IT!!!!


----------



## vividox (Jun 10, 2015)

fogcutter said:


> You guys have clearly forgotten the recent past ...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDzt6yI3Dw8
> 
> This, to me, is the true benchmark of horrible music. These guys never even attempted to stop themselves during the production of this monstrosity. They even went so far as to over-produce it, which means that they all listened to it repeatedly and no one ever threw a flag ... no one ever blew a whistle. Unreal.


1) I'd never heard this before, so first of all, thanks for that.
2) This is only marginally worse than any other grind/hard/metalcore band ever. (Trollolol)


----------



## vividox (Jun 10, 2015)

asher said:


> Nope. It's a great song.
> 
> Overplayed, sure. Like Sweet Home Alabama, misused because people are stupid and don't know it's a protest song? Absolutely.


It is literally the exact same instrument line played over and over THE ENTIRE SONG. It's the most repetitive, obnoxious thing in existence.


----------



## Riverrunsred (Jun 10, 2015)

Say-John Mayer, I actually want to put ice picks in my era drums when I hear that 1st class POS.


----------



## metaljohn (Jun 10, 2015)

Let's take an already annoying song and add a 4 minute long, super annoying saxophone solo to it!


----------



## vilk (Jun 10, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Anything by Melvins and Sonic Youth, I prefer Bibier to those 2 bands



I used to think I didn't care much for Melvins, but after further investigation I came to realize that some of their albums sound nothing like the others, and some songs sound like nothing else on the album. I hate the song GI JOE or whatever, but the song Sacrifice off Lysol is unbeatable!

The first time I ever listened to Sonic Youth was also the first time I ever experimented with coke, and I thought it was freaking awesome. So I went home and downloaded all sorts of Sonic Youth and then found out that actually they do kinda suck.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 10, 2015)

BornToLooze said:


> Bon Jovi rocks, on occasion.



NO. NO!



Duosphere said:


> "I've been through the desert on a horse with no name"
> 
> And you and your stupid horse should've died there and never recorded that annoying noise



It has the worst lyrics of probably any song ever written, but dem harmonies. Nice solo too.



asher said:


> Oh god yes so much this.
> 
> Also that awful 1973 song also by him (I think)



I don't like his music, but James Blunt's Twitter is a work of art... he finds people tweeting about him (they're often slagging him off to be honest) and then responds with a brilliant comeback, eg:

"_I've never fully understood why James Blunt felt the need to strip in his music video_"

His reply - "_You would if yours was this big._"

Or what about this - "_James Blunt makes my ears bleed_"

"_Sorry, wrong hole._"

He's hilarious. Seen him interviewed on Top Gear and he's a really, really nice guy as well.

https://twitter.com/JamesBlunt



MFB said:


> How in the hell do none of you guys hate Wonderwall?



I used to hate it but now I think it's great. I can't f*cking stand Liam Gallagher or his horrible whiny voice, but it is a good song.


----------



## Randy (Jun 10, 2015)

Church2224 said:


> Aerosmith....



No specific song but when I hear Steven Tyler "beezopity bow wow" I want to commit suicides.


----------



## asher (Jun 10, 2015)

Randy said:


> No specific song but when I hear Steven Tyler "beezopity bow wow" I want to commit suicides.



/anhero

BR:

James Blunt might be a super nice guy. But his songwriting sucks hard.

And no, Wunderwaul is awful. It starts with a little potential to be cool (the first few times you hear it) but goes to tripetastic popland asap.


----------



## source field (Jun 10, 2015)

Not really hating on this one, but it's just annoying:


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 11, 2015)

asher said:


> James Blunt might be a super nice guy. But his songwriting sucks hard


_
"James Blunt gets on my t*ts"

"And finishes on your face"_


----------



## Xaios (Jun 11, 2015)

Did no one else notice that the OP only has 2 posts, and they're both "Top 10 Something" Youtube links? His channel is nearly all top 10 videos. This thread is just advertising for him to pump his views.


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Jun 11, 2015)

Atm my most hated song is moondance by van morrison and ALL veriations of it.


----------



## asher (Jun 11, 2015)

Xaios said:


> Did no one else notice that the OP only has 2 posts, and they're both "Top 10 Something" Youtube links? His channel is nearly all top 10 videos. This thread is just advertising for him to pump his views.



But... but... 

We can _bitch!_ Who would pass that opportunity up?


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jun 11, 2015)

Anything and everything by Lil ....ing Wayne. I don't have words to describe how much I despise his voice, his lyrics, and obnoxious carnival "music" that accompanies said voice and lyrics.

.... that guy.


----------



## neurosis (Jun 12, 2015)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Anything and everything by Lil ....ing Wayne. I don't have words to describe how much I despise his voice, his lyrics, and obnoxious carnival "music" that accompanies said voice and lyrics.
> 
> .... that guy.



Isn't there a Lil John somewhere as well? And a Lil Kim?


----------



## Xaios (Jun 12, 2015)

asher said:


> But... but...
> 
> We can _bitch!_ Who would pass that opportunity up?



True. May the forum gods forgive my shortsightedness.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 12, 2015)

Xaios said:


> Did no one else notice that the OP only has 2 posts, and they're both "Top 10 Something" Youtube links? His channel is nearly all top 10 videos. This thread is just advertising for him to pump his views.



Yes, I did see that right away. Also noticed it's his own vid. Also disliked his monotonous voiceover on the video. But hey, it's still a decent/fun topic 


Rev.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 12, 2015)

asher said:


> But... but...
> 
> We can _bitch!_ Who would pass that opportunity up?



This person is wise beyond their years...


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jun 12, 2015)

neurosis said:


> Isn't there a Lil John somewhere as well? And a Lil Kim?



Same thoughts apply.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 12, 2015)

Randy said:


> No specific song but when I hear Steven Tyler "beezopity bow wow" I want to commit suicides.



You must not watch 2 and a Half Men. There was like a whole 15 minute segment of him doing that on one episode. 

I imagine had you heard it, we'd no longer have a Randy.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 12, 2015)

neurosis said:


> Isn't there a Lil *Jon* somewhere as well? And a Lil Kim?



FTFY


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 12, 2015)

Mprinsje said:


> FTFY


Thanks for correcting my fellow American on the spelling of Sir Lil Jon, The King of Crunk&#8482;('s) stage name.

Peace up, A town down.


----------



## DeathChord (Jun 12, 2015)

"_Paradise by the Dashboard Light_"


----------



## ThePIGI King (Jun 12, 2015)

Johnny Cash
Anything Country
Anything Pop
Most all Rap
Most all anything that isn't metal
My family thinks I'm narrow minded...wonder why...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 13, 2015)

Someone posted Meghan Trainor and I think that one's mine. ...., she is definitely not a qualified sound engineer.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 13, 2015)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Someone posted Meghan Trainor and I think that one's mine. ...., she is definitely not a qualified sound engineer.



We know what her thoughts are on bass and treble, but I want to know how she feels about mids.

And which compressors and noise gates she likes.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Jun 13, 2015)

I have a very wide range of music that I like to listen to, but I am quite the music snob. My list could go on for ages, so I'll just mention a few that stand out from the rest. 

AC/DC: I hate EVERYTHING about them

Rap Metal: I don't think I need to expand on that one

Any so-called "political band": most of them get their facts from The Daily Show and internet conspiracy web sites

99.9% of all rap music: let's face it, it really isn't music at all

99.9% of The Beatles' material: sorry, I just don't get it why they get so much praise

John Mayer: another artist that gets a lot of respect and praise that makes no sense to me at all


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jun 13, 2015)

I don't know about my most hated song, but I'm kinda disappointed by all the "Every [insert genre] song ever" posts

There's pleeeeennnnntttttyyyyyyyy of great rap artists out there, even some pop artists have a lot of great qualities, and I think the same can be said about every genre


----------



## Necris (Jun 13, 2015)

I hate all music.


----------



## asher (Jun 13, 2015)

Hallelujah.


----------



## piggins411 (Jun 13, 2015)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> I don't know about my most hated song, but I'm kinda disappointed by all the "Every [insert genre] song ever" posts
> 
> There's pleeeeennnnntttttyyyyyyyy of great rap artists out there, even some pop artists have a lot of great qualities, and I think the same can be said about every genre




This. There's a lot of people here who hate on rap, but there's plenty of rap artists who are quite talented.


----------



## Eliguy666 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hell, Crucified can put out syllables faster than most people on here can trem-pick. If you don't think rap can be heavy, you don't have ears.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 13, 2015)

IChuckFinleyI said:


> 99.9% of all rap music: let's face it, it really isn't music at all



While I can see why you wouldn't like hip hop/rap (to each his own, I personally do like it) it's weird to say that it isn't music. It quite clearly is, and lots of times it's made by talented people.

Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it's not music. I really hate reggae but I do still realise it's music.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 13, 2015)

BucketheadRules said:


> We know what her thoughts are on bass and treble, but I want to know how she feels about mids.
> 
> And which compressors and noise gates she likes.



My EQ settings almost completely go against her noob EQ philosophy. I keep my bass at like 10:30-11 and sometimes even less. Also, using no treble makes you look like a complete ....wit.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 13, 2015)

piggins411 said:


> This. There's a lot of people here who hate on rap, but there's plenty of rap artists who are quite talented.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 13, 2015)

asher said:


> Hallelujah.


One of the few Paramore songs I hate.


----------



## asher (Jun 14, 2015)

Don Vito said:


> One of the few Paramore songs I hate.



I was aiming for the slow tripe piano song and couldn't remember who it's by. I haven't heard the Paramore one.


----------



## TedintheShed (Jun 14, 2015)

Most cock rock- from the 80's on. genre (metal, raps, pop) doesn't matter. I hate it all. Don't wanna hear you sing about your ....., where you are gonna stick your ....., who the girl is or what she looks like when you stick it there, etc. Just, admire you ..... on your own, please.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 14, 2015)

asher said:


> Hallelujah.



The Jeff Buckley version is utterly wonderful. (As is the whole of that JB album)

I can take or leave any other version though.


----------



## asher (Jun 14, 2015)

TedintheShed said:


> Most cock rock- from the 80's on. genre (metal, raps, pop) doesn't matter. I hate it all. Don't wanna hear you sing about your ....., where you are gonna stick your ....., who the girl is or what she looks like when you stick it there, etc. Just, admire you ..... on your own, please.



Unless it's Steel Panther.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 14, 2015)

+1 to Takin' Care of Business and Paradise by the Dashboard Light. 

Also that American Pie song that is like 11 minutes long.

And I despise Every Rose has its Thorn. Good god, could some one tell Brett Michaels his 15 minutes are up already?

And ther are probably a million more. I'm kind of a stuck up cork sniffer in that if an artist doesn't write their own material, and is not a Christopher Parkening / Andrea Bochelli level artist, then I probably will hate everything they do. 

On the other hand, I'm a huge fan of songwriters who can crank out crap that these puppets sing. I'm a big Shellback fan, for instance. 

Music without creativity sucks the art completely out of it, and I lose interest pretty rapidly.


----------



## oracles (Jun 14, 2015)

How has no one mentioned Creed yet? NO ONE can legitimately say they enjoy "with arms wide open". No one.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 14, 2015)

oracles said:


> How has no one mentioned Creed yet? NO ONE can legitimately say they enjoy "with arms wide open". No one.


It gives me an excuse to use my Scott Stapp impersonation, and you have to enjoy the little things in life.


----------



## vividox (Jun 15, 2015)

piggins411 said:


> This. There's a lot of people here who hate on rap, but there's plenty of rap artists who are quite talented.


Yep. There is good and bad in every genre, everything else is preference.


----------



## watson503 (Jun 15, 2015)

Starship's We Built This City - just awful, used to torment me through 85/86...


Mr Roboto - video killed the radio star? Well, this nearly drove me to suicide when it was on heavy rotation on MTV back in the day 


Off the top of my head a few of today's dishonorable mentions - already mentioned but that damn All About That Bass crap - I love big asses but HATE that song - that "blame it on my A.D.D." song - not even sure who is responsible for that atrocity but I can't stand it, either. The Cupid Shuffle...that's another one, I was working at a club in Montgomery County when that came out and they'd play it several times a night so the rednecks could line dance to it. Pathetic.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 25, 2015)

Don Vito said:


> It gives me an excuse to use my Scott Stapp impersonation, and you have to enjoy the little things in life.



This right here. It's why I'll sing songs that I hate. Mainly to be obnoxious and completely butcher an already terrible song. Bonus points for whenever I'm singing this crap while drunk at karaoke night. 



asher said:


> Unless it's Steel Panther.



Absolutely. 

Also, I friggin' love your sig quote.


----------



## Luna Lee (Jul 4, 2015)

Every Bjork song (mainly because I heard it contently as a kid)
95% of kanye west.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 4, 2015)

The nice thing about not living in an English-speaking country is I'm largely unfamiliar with most of the recent songs folks here talk about hating so much. I only know the "'Bout the Bass" song by name. Never actually heard it.

The downside, of course, is everywhere I go I'm bombarded with _this_ sh!t:





At least it's alright for watching muted while listening to other stuff, I guess.


----------



## Leuchty (Jul 4, 2015)

Anything by The Police...

especially Walkin' on the Moon...


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 5, 2015)

"Dawn Patrol" off of Megadeth's Rust in peace album because it doesn't have a Marty Friedman solo.  

Every Necrophagist and Obscura song because they remind me of how much I need to practice.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jul 5, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


>




what'chu talkin' .... about hyuna 





I kid i kid. do like her though.


----------



## ghostred7 (Jul 5, 2015)

For me... pretty much anything Skynard or A7X related. 5 seconds airplay maximum....and that's only b/c of brain-hand lag


----------



## mrjones_ass (Jul 7, 2015)

fågelsången!


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Oct 10, 2015)

Seems like a good thread to bump since I have so many... even more now that I've read thru this thread lol. 


> Anything Beach Boys. 
> Built This City and Mr Roboto and Owner Of A Lonely Heart... which was was on the radio as I went backwards over a 20ft+ cliff in a Ford Pinto). Song was still playing as they were pulling me out of the river.. Very nearly drowned/ died that night. 
> Barbie Girl- Whoever did that one... ugh. 
> Friday- Rebbecca version ( metal/ death version is awesome!). 
> Anything Sting ( Police had a couple okay songs from GITM and Zenyata Mendata). 
> Every Rose Has It's Thorn.
> Hot Blooded- Whoever that was. Foreigner?
> All Rod Stewart songs that I've heard. 
> All King Diamond. 
> JP's Livin' After Midnight. Pretty much all Priest after Screaming For Vengeance/ '82. 
> Anything Madonna, Swift, Lauper, Carey, Beyonce, Federline, Kanye, 50 cent... 88 cent, 43 cent... idk... all that crap, etc, etc. 
> Most all Bon Jovi cept like 1-2 songs. 
> Red Solo Cup for sure.
> All BR Cyrus as well as Miley. 
> That ugly/ hot/ weird/ normal/ fat/ thin chick... All About The Bass ( Funny parody version but still annoying). 
> AOB- I Saw The Sign. 
> Pretty much any Christmas song. 
> My Sharona- The Knack. 
> All B. Springsteen. 
> Our House- CSN&Y. 
> Alice Cooper- Schools Out.
> All Elvis Presley
> Humps or whatever- BEP
> Who Let The Dogs Out.. 
> T-Rex- Bang A Gong. Geeze.. Not Bolan's best work lol.
> Just about ALL popular radio play stuff. 
> All post David Lee Roth VH + all Sammy Hagar. 
> Most AC~DC minus A couple like She's Got The Jack. 
> Let It Go/ Frozen- for sure written by elves/ composed by Nosterafu. 
> All Metallica after 1988.
> Sweat Home Alabama & Freebird- Make it stop... just..please.
> All Hall & Oates. 
> Most "happy" music, pop, love songs, ballads... wretch!
> SpongeBob theme-song. I'm gonna die with this echoing in my head. I just know it... sigh
> Most all Scorpions after Blackout. Love At 1st Sting was the downward spiral for them imo. 
> Pat Traverse- Boom Boom OGTL. 
> Kids Bop- ALL... H-U-R-L at high velocity!! 
> Almost ALL female country singers old and new. 
> Rupert Holmes- Pina Colada 
> All Barry Manilow "music". 
> Elvira- Oak Ridge Boys. 
> B52's Love Shack.
> The Lion Sleeps Tonight- by whoever(?).

TONS more... but that was off the top of my head.


----------



## Joose (Oct 10, 2015)

Welcome To The Jungle


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 10, 2015)

I love top 40 pop, but anything with a kazoo sample or whatever makes me instantly shut off the radio. Thanks Macklemore.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe (Oct 11, 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=d8ekz_CSBVg
How the heck has this not been mentioned yet? 

And I sense the ban-hammer approaching, but anything by Pink Floyd, and most Animals As Leaders too.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Oct 11, 2015)

I don't hate certain songs... I hate whole genres.... I absolutely hate rap/pop/r&b/whatever people call it and country.


----------



## vent187 (Oct 11, 2015)

All Dave Mathews Band songs.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Oct 11, 2015)

Kars for Kids jingle


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 11, 2015)

Duosphere said:


> BTW this one just came to my mind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that is funny you mentioned that song. asked my boss once what his favorite song was, and this was it. different strokes i guess. i always thought it an odd song though i really like america.

as for my most hated song(s)...2 come to mind.

beast of burden - the bette midler / rolling stones duet

the other was a country song which i was forced to listen to nearly everyday when i worked in a machine shop. the retarded hillbilly who was in charge of the shop radio had the cd. 

not sure who the artist was or what the song was called, but it really annoyed me when it came to the chorus and the words..."my tractor dont get no traction" were uttered in a thick back-woods country bumpkin southern drawl.


----------



## brnedon (Oct 11, 2015)

Simply Irresistible by Robert Palmer makes me cringe and has ever since I heard for the first time.


----------



## SD83 (Oct 11, 2015)

Manowar - Warriors of the world
Dropkick Murphies - Shipping up to Boston
Floggin Molly - Devils dance floor
Anything by Tenacious D.


----------



## MFB (Oct 12, 2015)

> Dropkick Murphies - Shipping up to Boston



As a Bostonian, I'll second this. We overplay that song at every change we get and the truth is that it's horrid.


----------



## vilk (Oct 12, 2015)

High Plains Drifter said:


> > All King Diamond.


----------



## crg123 (Oct 12, 2015)

High Plains Drifter said:


> > All King Diamond.



You made an enemy today  jk.



MFB said:


> As a Bostonian, I'll second this. We overplay that song at every change we get and the truth is that it's horrid.



I second this. Enough is Enough haha.


----------



## n4t (Oct 12, 2015)

I simply cannot stand Jack White, and would pay top dollar for front row seats to his plane crash.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Oct 12, 2015)

To be fair- I can't really say that I despise ALL KD songs. I actually bought Abigail on vinyl and listened to it frequently but at THAT time I was still a HUGE Mercyful Fate fan. I guess that I was just listening to so much metal in those days that KD really never thrilled me above all the other stuff that I found myself hypnotized by. 

The list still stands but KD could probably be removed... meh.


----------



## ryanougrad (Oct 12, 2015)

Hotel California. I hate the Eagles, I hate this song, please make it stop.


----------



## theonlyway (Oct 12, 2015)

Anything by disturbed. Even the name pisses me off. Rip off


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 13, 2015)

Barbie Girl by Aqua - my roommate (now my best friend going on 20 years) used to sneak into my room, put the Aqua disk into my ridiculous stereo, crank it up, hit play and run out of the room. 

Anything by the Beatles. I hate that band so much.


----------



## no_dice (Oct 13, 2015)

There are way too many songs that make me want to smash the device broadcasting them to name. 95% or more of modern top 40 music makes me want to do this.

If I had to pick, though, I'd say We Are Young by fun. or really anything with that guy's horrid voice on it.


----------



## Sparkplug (Oct 13, 2015)

probably everything that belongs to the Emo/Screamo era


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 13, 2015)

Dusty Chalk said:


> Kars for Kids jingle


 
This used to be my #1, but lately the Flo commercials for Progressive Insurance really grind my gears.


----------



## theonlyway (Oct 13, 2015)

Any Mumford and sons style, rolled up jeans with suspenders wearing flannel and a corncob pipe 10 piece band playing in a field or barn


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 13, 2015)

Freebird with a lot of other Skynard close second


----------



## Church2224 (Oct 13, 2015)

I want to hire a team of professional mercenaries and lead a righteous battle against any and all things Andy Grammer because he just HAD to release that Satan - Awful "Honey I'm Good" Song...

Also that "Cheerleader" song is just atrocious.


----------



## TedEH (Oct 13, 2015)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> I don't know about my most hated song, but I'm kinda disappointed by all the "Every [insert genre] song ever" posts
> 
> There's pleeeeennnnntttttyyyyyyyy of great rap artists out there, even some pop artists have a lot of great qualities, and I think the same can be said about every genre



I honestly see no problem in admitting that an entire music genre just doesn't do anything for you. Just because an artist has some amount of subjective "talent" doesn't mean anyone has to enjoy it. I dislike rap as a whole genre, and no amount of "you haven't listened to the right stuff yet" is going to convince me otherwise. If anything, whenever someone tells me that I'm wrong for disliking something, I dislike it even more.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparkplug said:


> probably everything that belongs to the Emo/Screamo era



I agree...I've tried to give it as much of a chance as I could, but could just never get into anything from these genres. And I could never find much use for country music, either, but that could come from growing up in Idaho and being majorly overexposed to it.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 15, 2015)

Still Bon Jovi.

In particular, I'd rather cut my own throat and bleed out on the floor than ever hear Bad Medicine or Bed of Roses again.


----------



## mongey (Oct 15, 2015)

american pie - its as long as it is S..T


----------



## Gio18 (Oct 25, 2015)

I hate anything tool ESPECIALLY THE POT but I dont hate the music just the singers voice.oh and deftones but I respect SC (because I like his gear)


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 25, 2015)

Church2224 said:


> Oh and Enter Sand Man by Metallica, and I love Metallica!


Enter Sandman indeed infuriates me, but it's _*only*_ because of the lyrics.
I actually like the guitar parts a lot. I know they're nothing amazing-they are 'simple but fun' riffs in my book.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 25, 2015)

Don Vito said:


> I love top 40 pop, but anything with a kazoo sample or whatever makes me instantly shut off the radio. Thanks Macklemore.


Then how does this fare for you? (it's not modern pop/poop, it's OLD Pink Floyd)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM9I_y72fGk

I'm *REALLY* sorry about the doublepost guys.


----------



## Bloodshredder (Oct 26, 2015)

I can't stand pretty much everything that the mainstream radio plays. 
Of coursem they play some classics there, but those get fewer and fewer as Demi Lovato and Miley Citrus, or whatever those are called, gain in airplay.
...As soon as the new school hip-hop starts--->My Radio goes off


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 4, 2015)

Got a new least favourite song ever. In fact, it's one of my least favourite THINGS ever.



Listening to it gives me Ebola. Nothing has ever been more annoying, it's like nails down a blackboard.

I don't like reggae anyway, and this is like reggae but even sh*tter.


----------



## Duosphere (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## soylentgreene (Nov 4, 2015)

RED SOLO CUP

The live version I saw him do on TV was soooo bad lol


----------



## Jaxcharvel (Nov 13, 2015)

Anything by Luke Bryan. I'd rather fall phallus first into a pit of broken glass than listen to anything by him. And I play in a bar cover band in Kentucky, so we get requests for it.............a lot.


----------



## Black43 (Nov 18, 2015)

Gio18 said:


> I hate anything tool ESPECIALLY THE POT but I dont hate the music just the singers voice.oh and deftones but I respect SC (because I like his gear)



This hurts  as it's one of my favourite Tool songs. But each to their own, I guess.

As for what I hate, I'd have to say any of the new Megadeth stuff. Think Sudden Death, This Day We Fight etc... and I'm a huge Megadeth fan. It just ....s me.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 18, 2015)

I've just read this entire thread. 

I would rather sit through a Sweet Home Alabama-fest fueled by all the worst boy banded, two-stepping, Business-Taking care of crabwalking sandmen you could fit into a Now That's What I Call Music box set, than listen to half a verse of... 























The Macarena

















/thread


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 19, 2015)

I didn't read the entire thread, so I may have missed it, but my most hated are "Every Rose has its Thorn," from Poison, "Dead or Alive" from Bon Jovi, and all Puff Daddy crap. And I also DESPISE "Takin' Care of Business." For recent stuff, I don't think there's anything that drives me nuts. But, and maybe this should be in the unpopular opinions thread, I LOVE the Let it Go song from Frozen.  Idk why, but I just think it's got a cool vocal melody, and I love the lyrics and the "cold never bothered me anyway" line. I think it's probably my favorite disney movie song. (Although, TBH I can't think of any others to even compare it to.)


----------



## MFB (Nov 19, 2015)

> Although, TBH I can't think of any others to even compare it to



Aladdin - A Whole New World?
Mulan - I'll Make A Man Out of You?
Pocahontas - Colors of The Wind?
Beauty and the Beast - Gaston's Song?
Tangled - I Have A Dream?


----------



## Explorer (Nov 20, 2015)

To echo Hollowway, I have an unpopular opinion to offer. 

Many of the songs listed to this point have managed to have some success.

I've repeated before, in a topic where people were ragging on a hugely successful band for "selling out," the words of Bill Withers about being accused of having sold out: "When you see a furniture store with a sign saying 'sold out!,' that means people wanted what you had! You can only sell out if someone is buying, so you can only sell out if someone wants to buy it!"

With that in mind, my unpopular opinion is... what elements do people like in those songs, and are you competent and capable enough to use the same tools in order to attain success?

If one only wants to complain about how someone else has managed to succeed, with no interest in becoming a better communicator and musical artist, carry on!

----

@Hollowway - A song about throwing off the artificial restrictions imposed by others in order to test one's own limits? That sounds pretty metal. Did someone really argue that they hate challenges to conformity? *laugh*


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 20, 2015)

Are you kidding me? I mean, come on! The fvcking Macarena!


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Nov 20, 2015)

I don't "hate" much if _any_ music, but a lot of artists/bands do annoy/bore me.


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 20, 2015)

My ex once told me I sat upright fast from a dead sleep to say "turn that .... off!!!" within a few seconds of hearing Coldplay. I apparently went right back to sleep and I've got zero memory of this. That being said, i really hate Coldplay. She knew it enough to prank me with it by renaming Coldplay tracks to songs matching ones in my sync playlists. I responded with changing a bunch of her tracks to this:

AC - In My Heart Theres a Star Named After You

¯\_(&#12484_/¯


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 20, 2015)

Explorer said:


> To echo Hollowway, I have an unpopular opinion to offer.
> 
> Many of the songs listed to this point have managed to have some success.
> 
> ...




Yeah, that's a good point about "selling out." I guess the thing that bothers me is when an artist determines what the public wants, and then makes art to give them that. My own opinion is that artists should be pushing the public into areas where they discover they like things they didn't know they did. It reminds me of Rush, who were verge specifically told what kind of sponge and album to do, but instead did their own thing, and went on to have HUGE record sales (I can't remember which album it was, but it was one of the first couple.) And like how Steve Jobs used to say that Apple doesn't do focus groups to develop its products, because the general public doesn't know what they truly want due to a lack of creative thought to imagine it. Unfortunately, pushing someone into a new area via your own creativity doesn't typically pay the bills.


----------

